# Favorite Gym Leader?



## Erika (Jul 9, 2008)

Best be Erika. >:D


----------



## spaekle (Jul 9, 2008)

Um, Erika's okay, I guess? :D; 

Morty ftw. Also Koga and Janine just for training poison-types. And Roark and Byron.


----------



## ZimD (Jul 9, 2008)

Chuck because of his name.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 9, 2008)

Norman, because he's delicious and sexy.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 9, 2008)

Jasmine...


----------



## John (Jul 9, 2008)

Volkner. There's something so cool about his laid back personallity and how he uses Electric type Pokemon.


----------



## surskitty (Jul 9, 2008)

I have always had a soft spot in my heart for Falkner.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 9, 2008)

Clair because she is made of awesomeness and awesomesauce.


----------



## Proto_Fan (Jul 9, 2008)

Chuck. :3

He's so awesome. And he trains fighting. :3


----------



## Lupine Volt (Jul 9, 2008)

Wattson. He reminds me of my grandpa...who, oddly enough, was once struck by lightning.


----------



## Jolty (Jul 9, 2008)

Giovanni

he's the freaking boss of team rocket


----------



## pokebone (Jul 10, 2008)

i never realy thought about this but i think id have to go with erika


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 10, 2008)

Clair. She's got this awesome cape. And she has three Dragonair. Very, very cool. :D


----------



## Spoon (Jul 10, 2008)

Jasmine, because she just seems to be a likable, and caring person that I would enjoy to meet more than any of the other Gym Leaders. Wake, Erika, Claire, Whitey, Morty, and Roark are also on my non-existence-list :3


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 10, 2008)

FMC likes Norman, because Normal is my favorite type. :3  

and not Whitney because she's a ho.


----------



## Noctowl (Jul 10, 2008)

Eh, probably Norman. Don't think bout it too much.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 10, 2008)

Flannery.

I also like Jasmine, Clair, Janine and Bugsy.


----------



## Minish (Jul 10, 2008)

I voted Volkner because he's pretty, but I also like Winona as well. For... the same reason. xD Oh, and Clair~

I'm also quite fond of Brock, and definitely Flannery - when I first started getting into the games I immediately loved her when I saw a picture. XD I liked Fire just because of that...


----------



## Roxxor (Jul 10, 2008)

It was a tie between Blue, Giovanni, and Clair.

I voted Blue because that battle was amazing...


----------



## Adriane (Jul 10, 2008)

Wallace.


----------



## Roxxor (Jul 10, 2008)

AuroraKing said:


> Norman, because he's delicious and sexy.


In the game he is supposed to be your dad.  O_O


----------



## Alexi (Jul 11, 2008)

Giovanni, FTW! Such a sexy man...<3


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 11, 2008)

Roxxor said:


> In the game he is supposed to be your dad.  O_O


I guess you have to respect that that doesn't stop some people...

Also, I rather liked Tate and Liza, we need more double battle gyms.


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 11, 2008)

Clair, I guess. I know the Gym Leaders aren't really supposed to have personalities, but they were a little lacking in R/S/E, and I can't even remember most of them in D/P. 

Plus Clair and Erika like the only decent females. Misty's annoying (especially in GSC), Whitney makes me want to kill something ("everyone else was into Pokemon, so I got into it, too!") and I'd like Jasmine a lot more if she didn't make me go halfway across the world because she couldn't be bothered. Roxanne was annoying, Winona didn't have any semblance of personality at all... and I guess Flannery was okay.


----------



## Alexi (Jul 11, 2008)

Flannery is sexy. *pants*

Other than her, I don't much like the women gym leaders (but you missed Tate and Liza XP).

Giovanni forever. <3


----------



## magic_eevee (Aug 31, 2008)

my fave has got to be flannery.  
but then i like gardenia and misty as well.


----------



## Maron (Aug 31, 2008)

Sabrina^^


----------



## Renteura (Sep 1, 2008)

Crasher Wake

Brawly wins.


----------



## Flora (Sep 1, 2008)

Sabrina wins.


----------



## Shadow Lucario (Sep 2, 2008)

My favorite leader Juan because he talks funny and has a French Mustache.


----------



## Espeon (Sep 2, 2008)

It's probably Clair.

...I thought Bugsy was female when I first played GSC.


----------



## Alxprit (Sep 2, 2008)

Jasmine. She's magical enough to appear in D/P.


----------



## Strawberry (Sep 2, 2008)

Erika, because that's my name :D


----------



## Fredie (Sep 2, 2008)

I have never really thought about this, but I think that my favourite is probably Blaine, I really like fire types, so that's probably why.


----------



## Renteura (Sep 2, 2008)

Espeon said:


> It's probably Clair.
> 
> ...I thought Bugsy was female when I first played GSC.


I didn't know until you just said that. O_o


----------



## .GoreTuzk (Sep 3, 2008)

Game Freak presents us with Gym Leaders at different levels of power. If Falkner wasn't such a wuss with a level 18 Pidgeotto team I'd choose him, but he is so I picked Koga. Blaine's a close third.


----------



## o_O (Sep 3, 2008)

Blue :P. Dunno why.


----------



## Old Catch (Sep 3, 2008)

Pryce. He was awesome. His gym and Pokemon were so cool. He's a cute little grouchy old man. I actually really liked that episode of the anime.



> definitely Flannery - when I first started getting into the games I immediately loved her when I saw a picture.


Seconded. <3


----------



## Evolutionary (Sep 3, 2008)

Liza and Tate. They train psychics, they're twins, they give you the mind badge, they give you the calm mind tm, they're purple and they rock...I'm lonely in thinking they're cool...sobs in own Liza and Tate corner...sob...sob...sob... :(

From EeveeSkitty


----------



## ultraviolet (Sep 3, 2008)

Sabrina, she's hot.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Sep 5, 2008)

ultraviolet said:


> Sabrina, she's hot.


Yessssssss~

And she can turn people into dolls :D How cool is that? I don't see any _other_ Gym Leaders that can do stuff like that


----------



## S. E. (Sep 5, 2008)

Easily Blue. No other rival became a gym leader...
Not only that, but he is the only gym leader with no type theme. Plus, I just like Gary Blue. And the battle with him was EPIC. Which reminds me, I should pick up Crystal again...


----------



## ThePokemonMaster131 (Sep 5, 2008)

I gotta say Brock, he is the first gym leader and is so predictable. 

Very simple, very bland.


----------



## Dark_star (Sep 6, 2008)

I really like Flannery... She just seems like an awesome gym leader. And because right now, I really like fire types.


----------



## Evolutionary (Sep 6, 2008)

I've just noticed that Blue Rocks!!! But I can't change my vote...*sad face*...*cries*...

From EeveeSkitty


----------



## kunikida. (Sep 6, 2008)

Flannery! Yay for Fire-types! I was gonna say Blaine, but no. Claire is a close second, though, because her Dragon types were awsome. (Someone tell me how I picked Fatina instead of Flannery?! Wah.)


----------



## Pikachu Goddess (Sep 10, 2008)

Volkner. I have no clue why. Oh, wait, because I'm a fan of his personality and his official art. :3


----------



## Venged_Kitty (Sep 12, 2008)

Clair, since she's a dragon trainer.


----------



## Akai Safaia (Sep 13, 2008)

I chose Flannery. Love how she looks and her personality and plus she's a Fire type Leader. <3


----------



## Crystallic_Shadow (Sep 13, 2008)

Fantina, 'cause ghosts are <3.

Flannery's cool, too.


----------



## Twilight (Sep 13, 2008)

I chose Jasmine because she seems like a nice person taking care of Amphy when he/she was sick.


----------



## Funfunland (Sep 28, 2008)

Volkner. Have you seen his resemblance to the 4th Hokage(Yondaime)?









You just can't deny that Pokemon stole him with this evidence.


----------



## Evolutionary (Oct 1, 2008)

Now I've noticed Clair and Jasmine rock. I keep changing my mind.


----------



## Koopatroopa (Oct 4, 2008)

Flannery, she is so sexy...
so is Gardenia actually, lets have bumfun with Roserade and garenia at the same time!

Gardenia:Whats that?
Roserade: erm..Treesap?
Gardenia: Oh thats alright then *licks*
Gardenia: does'nt taste like it


----------



## Altaria-Lover (Oct 4, 2008)

Winona. She uses an Altaria! :D


----------



## Amazing Sparkz (Oct 4, 2008)

Jasmine, because she took care of an Electric-type Pokemon, and she's not a boy!


----------



## Kunai (Oct 4, 2008)

Morty, more because of the manga than anything. He plays quite a crucial role in it (by "crucial" I actually mean "awesome"), and his ability to find things by some godly power is pretty cool. Not only that, but he kicks ass in the Johto-Kanto Pokémon League tournament.

For the same reason, I like Jasmine. I loved how she got her Steelix to cover itself in boulders to disguise itself as an Onix, thus pwning Brock's Onix when it attacked. Go, Jasmine. Go.


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 5, 2008)

Sabrina.

Psychic was my favourite type before dark came out.


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 5, 2008)

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Clair. She's got this awesome cape. And she has three Dragonair. Very, very cool. :D


Only because the choice of dragons in the 1st and 2nd Gen was _crap_.

I like Byron, he has a spade.


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 5, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Only because the choice of dragons in the 1st and 2nd Gen was _crap_.
> 
> I like Byron, he has a spade.


Chuck Norris Sabrina doesn't need a spade, only a spoon.


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 5, 2008)

Murkrow said:


> Chuck Norris Sabrina doesn't need a spade, only a spoon.


Can Sabrina bend spades?!


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 5, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Can Sabrina bend spades?!


Yes.

Besides, Spoons>Spades


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 5, 2008)

Murkrow said:


> Yes.
> 
> Besides, Spoons>Spades


Well... that's true actually. I've never seen an Alakazam with spades.


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Oct 6, 2008)

Whitney is my favourite because she's the only Gym Leader with a proper hairstyle.


----------



## Ivy Newton (Oct 6, 2008)

I like Maylene.
I don't really know why, she's just my favorite of the ones I know. Then again, I only know the DP and Emerald ones...
But, still.


----------



## Ramsie (Oct 8, 2008)

I like Flannery and Clair. Flannery because she looks cool and she trains one of my favourite types. Same with Clair. Also, Clair made you go find something else before she gave you the badge.

Do champions count? Because Cynthia is pure awesome.


----------



## Black Rayquaza (Oct 26, 2008)

I voted Clair, because both she and the Risingbadge are cool, but JUST AFTER I voted I remembered that I've always liked Sabrina :(


----------



## TrainerFlandon (Dec 28, 2008)

For Some Reason,Falkner


----------



## Bombsii (Dec 28, 2008)

Falkner,Volkner and Flannery, I went for Flannery


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Dec 28, 2008)

Surge, with Blaine and Clair at a close second.


----------

